# Post your wet horses!



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Do your horses change colors when wet?

Post your wet/dry images for comparison and lets see those Horses of a Different Color :wink:

I'll start! My palomino turns a chocolately brown when wet.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

Dry: 








Wet:








One fun bath picture!


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

Holy moly. I didn't realize how BIG those were...sorry! I should delete that post. Haha.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

upup: i swear for a second i thought that last picture was my horse! they could be twins down to the shape of their star.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

wren said:


> upup: i swear for a second i thought that last picture was my horse! they could be twins down to the shape of their star.


Hahaha. I was looking at your pictures and they are twins


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

My grey paint gelding before and after.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Dry and wet


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

The horse I lease is an undercover paint!

Dry:









Wet:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol Sphi, that's what my stallion is (the brother to the other grey I posted)! Everyone thinks he's a TB until I soak him down. Sadly, he never stands still for good pics.


----------



## 2cupsofjoe (Jun 29, 2010)

Joaker and Dakota turn the same color when Kota is wet and Joaker finished rolling. From behind I couldn't tell them apart!
Joaker is a Bay but he has a dorsal strip just like Dakota so I was really confused on who was who!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is my gelding Romeo when he is wet.
He actually has a blaze and socks lol!
















^He looks pathetic
Dry


----------

